# starting problem



## benmarkle99 (Dec 11, 2007)

hey, i m having this problem that only happens once in awhile but its kind of annoying. sometimes when i go to start the car, its a 1990 240sx by the way, it doesnt even try and start the engine. Its almost like when you have the car in drive(its an auto) and try and start it. i can hear the fuel pump click but it just wont turn the engine. then i take the key out give it a second and try and it will work after a couple tries. It normally starts up fine otherwise its just the odd time this will happen...

thanks


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

starter could be going bad. i had similar problems when mine was going out.


----------



## benmarkle99 (Dec 11, 2007)

well that sucks

thanks


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Did you check your ignition sw? The plug on the back of it could be loose or broken.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

look first for corrosion on the battery terminals its a very annoying problem and often overlooked, take them off and check the contact surfaces for the white crusties even if they look fine from the outside it only takes a minute to do/clean and eliminates a possibility. then check starter please keep us updated.


----------

